# Reoccurring dreams in an old house of my childhood.



## alipaige (Jan 8, 2009)

Maybe some of you who enjoy interpreting dreams can help me out.

I've had different dreams of all different types, but what's reoccurring about _most_ of my dreams is that they take place in two settings, the two places I spent most of my childhood (from birth - 12 years old) - the old house i used to live in, and my grandmothers house.

Sometimes I dream that I'm a child again and sometimes I am of the same age as I am now. One time I even dreamed I was an infant. Sometimes my grandma (who passed last year) will be in the dream, and sometimes I'm aware that she's gone, but I'm in her old house anyway!

No matter what event is occuring within my dream, whether it be with family or my current friends, it's usually taking place or starts out in these two places.

Could this mean that I'm subconsciously afraid to "grow up"? Or maybe that I long for a care free responsibility free life I once had as a child?

What do you guys think?


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Try this site. They have a good dream dictionary. They also have a message board.

www.dreammoods.com


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

I have a lot of dreams of my friend's house because I stayed the summers there. I think it's probably because it's someplace that we miss and we had good memories there.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

I often have recurring dreams of places that I have (or still am) spending lots of time in.


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

I, too, dream often of the house where I grew up. I call it "the house of horrors". Those were some of the worst years of my life, and I was glad to escape when I turned 18. I still have a lot of unresolved conflicts involving my childhood/youth, so I guess that's why I so frequently dream of that place. Maybe having strong feelings, negative or positive, about a certain place causes you revisit it in your dreams.


----------

